# basic questions



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

_Hello everyone, I am a newbie. I have been out of high school for a couple of years now, and have been highly considering the force. But, I've heard so many different "facts"about the requirements, so I was hoping to set the record straight.

1.) Are there certain qualifications for women? Such as a minimum height restriction?

2.) Is there a restriction on eyesight?

3.) What is entry level (fresh out of academy, no CJ degree) pay?

4.) How many hours on average are required?

5.) What are the fitness test requirements, and how did you all train to pass them?

6.) What exactly is the process here in MA? I've heard you need to pass the physical, written, and oral exams. Then you find a station who will sponsor you through the academy.

7.) What happens at academy, and where are the MASS academies?

8.) What are the potential growth opportunities as you move up? Such as becoming a detective?

9.) Are there different qualifications to only work in the station, such as a dispatcher?

Thanks for all your help and advice! 
_


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Most of the questions you just asked are based on the department you get hired for but I will try to answer your questions in laymens terms..

1) In Mass, all the qualifications for men are expected of the women.. although most places MAY give you preference for being a woman... there is no height requirement, just make sure you can jump the wall in the academy

2) If you are going to handle a firearm, please have good eyesight.. I don't want to be the poor bastard next to you that gets shot... Good color and depth are the two most looked at factors when it comes to eyesight

3) Unless you are applying/ passed the test for a civil service department, don't expect to get hired without a degree somewhere else. Starting pay really depends on the department but they range from a base pay of around $35,000 and up

4) 40 hours minimum and depending on where you work, unlimited overtime is usually an option

5) http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdsubt...L3=Physical+Ability+Test+Information&sid=Ehrd that will answer your question for the PAT's test... to train just RUN RUN RUN!!

6) Assuming you mean a civil service department, you need to sign up for the exam and take the test... wait to be contacted by the department if you get a good score and then PAT's and oral boards etc etc

7) The link above can give you most of this information... like I said, expect to run... learn the laws, procedures etc etc

8) Promotions are what you make of them, some of us are happy just on patrol because the higher you go, the more headaches (IMO) but theres detectives, sgt, lt, captain, deputy chief, chief and some departments have other titles as well

9) Dispatching is a whole diff ball game and I give a lot of credit to those ppl. Some departments give you a test based on scenarios, mental capacity and verbal de-escalation techniques

Good luck!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

PatrolDB said:


> 1) In Mass, all the qualifications for men are expected of the women.. although most places MAY give you preference for being a woman... there is no height requirement, _just make sure you can jump the wall in the academy_
> 
> !


How about make sure you can climb the steps in front of the wall....then be able to jump over it


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Go here for most of your questions:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44875


----------

